# Venus-Laowa 25mm Ultra macro review by Opticallimits



## Chaitanya (Jun 17, 2018)

Optical limits(former Photozone) just posted their review of Laowa 25mm Ultra macro:
http://www.opticallimits.com/canon_eos_ff/1042-laowa25f28ultra


----------

